# Gitzo Tripod not level



## LarryC1973 (May 10, 2015)

I recently purchased a Gitzo Series 3 6X Systematic Carbon Fiber Tripod - Mfr# GT3542LS from Adorama. It was an open box and the price was great. What I have discovered is when the legs are extended all the way it is not level.I tried this procedure with all of the legs in and out for very possible situation and with the same results. I'm not the sharpest tool in the shed to begin with. I know I can lengthen on leg or shorted the other 2 legs to get the tripod level but that all changes when using a gimbal head for birds in flight or panoramas. I placed a carpenters level on my Manfrotto 055Xprob and it was level on all sides. I could get a leveling base but I'm not sure that would help when panning to the side that has been compensated for. Help?


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 10, 2015)

Perhaps you know now why it was open box and the price was great?

First step is to call Adorama, IMO.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 10, 2015)

Even if open box, it should have a warranty. contact Adorama or send it in for repair. Its likely that a leg is damaged near the end. Contacting Adorama first is important, because it establishes a record of the issue.


----------



## RGF (May 10, 2015)

How do you know it is not level? What if the floor or ground was not level?

Did you extend the legs all the way in the collapsed position to check that they are equal length? Or the problem could be with the bubble level.

Good luck getting this fixed.


----------



## YuengLinger (May 10, 2015)

RGF said:


> How do you know it is not level? What if the floor or ground was not level?
> 
> Did you extend the legs all the way in the collapsed position to check that they are equal length? Or the problem could be with the bubble level.
> 
> Good luck getting this fixed.



Love posts that immediately question competence of OP. Of course the OTHER TRIPOD might have been the one with trouble... :

Curious--which section reveals the issue?


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (May 10, 2015)

LarryC1973 said:


> I recently purchased a Gitzo Series 3 6X Systematic Carbon Fiber Tripod - Mfr# GT3542LS from Adorama. It was an open box and the price was great. What I have discovered is when the legs are extended all the way it is not level.I tried this procedure with all of the legs in and out for very possible situation and with the same results. I'm not the sharpest tool in the shed to begin with. I know I can lengthen on leg or shorted the other 2 legs to get the tripod level but that all changes when using a gimbal head for birds in flight or panoramas. I placed a carpenters level on my Manfrotto 055Xprob and it was level on all sides. I could get a leveling base but I'm not sure that would help when panning to the side that has been compensated for. Help?



I have 3 Gizo 3 series Tripods, two are reasonably level fully extended one is not. Even if the legs are all of exactly the same length the slightest variation in the spider or even just the thickness of the paint where the leg angle lock engages can make a difference. Another thing to check is your spirit level. I have three, one from the 1930's, a wood workers level and an engineering spirit level. All of them disagree with the spirit level on the tripod as well as each other!! I tried them all out at a local engineering factory and the only accurate one was the Brass and wood one from the 1930's!
I, normally, use an 800 mm lens of a gimbal on my 3530 LS and (so long as it is close to level) it doesn't seem to make any difference for wildlife shooting.
For panoramas, unless you are using your tripod at maximum height on perfectly level ground (unlikely), then it won't make a blind bit of difference as you will have to adjust for the local terrain anyway.
You have a fine tripod and it sounds like you got a good deal, I wouldn't sweat it personally, just enjoy it!


----------



## LarryC1973 (May 11, 2015)

Thanks for the response. I put the Gitzo on various surfaces known to be level. Gymnasium floor, garage floor and dining room floor. Every one displayed the Gitzo was out of true. I placed the Manfrotto on the same surfaces and it showed true on all tests. It looks like the spider is malformed, untrue? I used a carpenters level that I know to be true. The crookedness proved costly when shooting several panoramas. I contacted Adorama and I received a response fro manfrotto/Gitzo already. The enclosed photos were taken seconds apart in the exact location within 1/4 of an inch


----------



## LarryC1973 (May 11, 2015)

I have to assume it is a problem with the spider or mounting area where the legs attach, The Gitzo is off regardless how many sections are extended. I can adjust the other legs to make it level in one direction as if I was shooting portraits but that quick turns into trouble as I pan my Wimberley gimbal for BIF and Pano's. Once again I would like to thank everyone for responding. 1DX EF500mm and all day to enjoy the Florida sunshine. Retirement is good.


----------



## RGF (May 11, 2015)

YuengLinger said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > How do you know it is not level? What if the floor or ground was not level?
> ...



Not questioning the competency of the OP but rather trying to understand root cause of the problem. Are the legs different lengths or is the base off level? Or could it be a small problem with the ground/floor. The other tripod could have been placed in a slightly different spot.

Occasionally I found that when tested something, the original item was good and test was flawed.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 11, 2015)

The first part of the test is to verify that the legs are exactly the same length when extended. It just takes a second. I'm assuming that has been done, but assumptions can be wrong. 

It would help get it serviced properly if the service department was told that the legs extend to the same exact length, and their proper attachment to the base has been checked.

I'd even try to remove the legs from the base, place it on a flat level surface to see if its warped. That would allow them to just send the right part. Sometimes just saying its not level will not get the right fix done buy a service department who assumes the legs were not extended or on a level surface. Nothing is perfect, so there will always be some error, but 3/8 inch is excessive. The screw in tips on the legs can usually adjust out a small error. (or introduce one)

Make sure that its not a assembly error before paying to ship it back for service. You should not have to do this, but it may save you time and money.

http://blog.reallyrightstuff.com/cleaning-tripod-legs/


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (May 11, 2015)

Glad to hear that Retirement is suiting you Larry!

I have just checked my Gitzo 3320BS and 2531 and the legs on my 2531 are not all the same length. The difference is very small but definitely there - still I hadn't noticed it in the last 6 years so not really an issue to me! On my G1329 Mk2 there is a definite difference in leg length (3/4 mm) - frankly I have never noticed any difference in practice. My 3530LS seems to be all in order like the 3320BS so that's a 50% success rate!

" I can adjust the other legs to make it level in one direction as if I was shooting portraits but that quick turns into trouble as I pan my Wimberley gimbal for BIF and Pano's". 

I am a bit confused here Larry, it doesn't take much! If you level your tripod with the built in level does it still show as level with your spirit level? If the built in level agrees with yours then I fail to see the problem as the built in level works through 360 degrees and you can rotate you spirit level to confirm it's accuracy. If the level that is built into your tripod is not accurate then it should be returned as defective, though from my experiences I would check it with a few separate levels to confirm this. Also check that the top plate is seated flush with the spider - you have probably already done this.

Perhaps you could post a picture of your tripod set up level according to the built in level with your spirit level on top?


----------

